# Honda EU7000 due for combustion chamber cleaning/decarbon. How is this done?



## blackburb (Jul 12, 2016)

One of the few things I've never done on a small engine. Is this done with parts cleaner? Dremel with wire wheel? Mr Clean Eraser? j/k on that one!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

blackburb said:


> Dremel with wire wheel?


That one... soft wheel with something like this first:








CARBON-OFF!® Heavy Duty Carbon Remover -Aerosol, 1 count: Automotive Engine Degreasers: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific


CARBON-OFF!® Heavy Duty Carbon Remover -Aerosol, 1 count: Automotive Engine Degreasers: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com












De-Carbon Foam | Wynns USA | Wynns Preventative Maintenance Products Services


Wynn's De-Carbon Foam™ softens and dissolves difficult to remove intake valve and combustion chamber deposits in MPI and especially GDI engines.




wynnsusa.com




If you disassemble everything, then a parts cleaner and/or walnut shells blasting.


----------



## Ground Fault (Jun 9, 2020)

Don't forget the carbon build-up under the rings.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

@*blackburb*

also look in to co2 dry ice blasting over on you tube.
looks interesting for aluminum parts.

also a large tank ultrasonic unit works well.

how many hours on the engine?
make sure to clean the muffler as well as the exhaust screen.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The most common/easiest method which isn’t particularly thorough is a sea foam soak with the piston at TDC. It softens the carbon and dissolves some of it. You drain the crankcase then fill with fresh oil and run it to burn off the loosened carbon. 

It’s soaks into the ring lands as well which is a perk.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

How about regular/periodic preventative use of Sea Foam ? Oil changes are simple and easy as follow-up.

Safety Data Sheet of chemical composition https://seafoamworks.com/uploads/2019/05/IC-SDS-US-ENG-v20190501.pdf

Here is a homebrew experiment Homebrew Sea Foam (SeaFoam) Motor Treatment Recipe

Using also Berryman and Yamalube in small quantities








Amazon.com: Berryman Products 0116 B-12 Chemtool Carburetor, Fuel System and Injector Cleaner, 15 Ounce, (Single Unit) : Automotive


Buy Berryman Products 0116 B-12 Chemtool Carburetor, Fuel System and Injector Cleaner, 15 Ounce, (Single Unit): Fuel Cleaning Tools - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yup the sea foam in all of the fuel as well in the engine il just before change is a good idea.

i have yet to hear what his gens hours are.

we have some out there right now with over 10k hours on NG
they look real good so far.
gasoline is a different burn.
but with the efi they are pretty good as long as they hit the oil change mark.

i would say at 10 k hours on gasoline a full rebuild or engine short block replacement would be a good idea.


----------



## blackburb (Jul 12, 2016)

We have 3400 hours. Yes, I know it's late for the combustion chamber cleaning, but health issues got in the way. I clean the exhaust screen with every oil change. Full synthetic oil and ethanol free gas only. We're racking up about 8-900 hours/year at our occasional use cabin from mid May to late November.

Edit: Having solar installed in the spring so annual genny hours will go down quite a bit.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

pipe said:


> How about regular/periodic preventative use of Sea Foam ?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

tabora said:


>


I love project farm. It appears that Techron has the edge over sea foam based on the test. The issue is built up carbon is very resilient to additives. The idea is to get ahead of it on new engines with additives. 

Ill stick to seafoam soaks for decarboning combustion chambers. Tear downs don’t fit into my schedule these days. 

I’ve been using yamalube fuel stabilizer and conditioner exclusively for over a year now. The year old e0 that I rotated out into use looks like the day I got it. Granted it’s e0 so that definitely has something to do with it. I’m tempted to dose my fuel with sea foam as well but havnt pulled the trigger. Personally, I’m leaning toward Liqui Moly jectron or Amsoil quickshot.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

blackburb said:


> We have 3400 hours. Yes, I know it's late for the combustion chamber cleaning, but health issues got in the way. I clean the exhaust screen with every oil change. Full synthetic oil and ethanol free gas only. We're racking up about 8-900 hours/year at our occasional use cabin from mid May to late November.
> 
> Edit: Having solar installed in the spring so annual genny hours will go down quite a bit.


3400 hours 
not too many hours yet
did you set the valves?
i would just run the sea foam in the fuel as a double dose.
do you have an inspection camera to place in the spark hole?

most of the time on the gx series hondas unless you get in to real bad fuel the chamber will be ok till the rings or valve guides give out.

pull the spark plug what does it look like???
snap a pix for us please.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Yep. I’ve been using Amsoil Quickshot for a long time. Very happy with it, although I do my best to source no-ethanol fuel for all my small engines and my Harleys. It cleans the complete fuel system and addresses any ethanol issues. Keeps moisture in suspension so that it goes through the engine instead of settling at the bottom of the tank or float bowl. Dutchy


----------



## blackburb (Jul 12, 2016)

iowagold said:


> 3400 hours
> not too many hours yet
> did you set the valves?
> i would just run the sea foam in the fuel as a double dose.
> ...


Valves have been done two or three times, I'd have to check the records. Planning to do them again soon along with air and fuel filter replacement. I don't have an inspection camera. Are you saying I may not need to clean the combustion chamber even tho it's well past the recommended hours?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

it may not be bad on the chamber.
snap a couple of pix of the spark plug
that will let you know or get an idea of what it may have inside.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

The easiest way to assess the carbon build up is a borescope. They sell inexpensive USB ones on eBay and Amazon. Some have a neat little mirror adaptor as well to increase the viewing angle.


----------

